# The Primo Log



## ckcrown84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone. I will be running a log of Neomeds Primo from their Kalpha provider.

I will be providing unbiased feedback, as evident by my signature I am not affiliated with Neomeds. I rep AW and UK. I was given this opportunity and will be providing a fair and honest review. 

Currently I am finishing my log of UK and will be done with that by the time Neomeds gear gets here. I will bridge from my current cycle into a 10-12 week cycle of Kalpha Primo (if I receive enough gear to do so). If that occurs I will have a full journal documenting my lifts and experience throughout the cycle. 

Until then I am waiting for the gear to get here and continue to get big.
I am expecting good things from this company and hope all goes well. 
Until then, get big!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Update:

Says my order was shipped.
Expected Arrival: NO DATES

Very long shipping time. But, no one has any right to complain there. Very nice web layout and notification system. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## sscar (Feb 21, 2012)

are you running just primo and how much? what cycle are you on now? I really really want to try primo. Just skeptical about most of it being bogus. good luck hope its legit


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

your running primo and test right?
I really like primo, fell in love this/last year with it.
 sux it dosent come in 300mg/ml strangth. then i would be in heaven. 
just too much unneeded oil. lol
atleast I have it at 200mg/ml that helps alot though.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 21, 2012)

I will be running Oral Primo.
Yes it will be combined with a Test base (haven't decided what this will be)
Currently I am on:
Week 1-4 Cyanostane
Test E 500mg weeks 1-7
Test E 750mg weeks 8-9 
Thats it 
Once my obligations with UK are over I will run some Anadrol for a few weeks (by then my Primo will land)
I will use the Primo to maintain my gains and hopefully make a few additional gains over the next 10 weeks. We will see if the Primo is worthy


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 22, 2012)

So far things are looking good.
Iakat has been great at communicating with me and as I mentioned earlier the product has begun the shipment process. 

All is well


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 22, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> So far things are looking good.
> Iakat has been great at communicating with me and as I mentioned earlier the product has begun the shipment process.
> 
> All is well



Yep


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 22, 2012)

Off to the gym!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

What are 3 things you guys (or Girls!) would like to see in this log??? 
lemme know


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 23, 2012)

Tits


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Off to the gym
330lbs shoulder press is the goal


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Muscle does not swim very well, not at all.


----------



## iakat (Mar 5, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Muscle does not swim very well, not at all.



Hey man, maybe you'll post some pictures of yourself after your current cycle?


----------



## iakat (Mar 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hey everyone. I will be running a log of Neomeds Primo from their Kalpha provider.
> 
> I will be providing unbiased feedback, as evident by my signature I am not affiliated with Neomeds. I rep AW and UK. I was given this opportunity and will be providing a fair and honest review.
> 
> ...



So, do you like the Kalpa bro?
Any updates?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

iakat said:


> So, do you like the Kalpa bro?
> Any updates?



Still haven't received the Test. So I can't report on product quality yet. 
I was hoping to get it today, but hey tomorrow is another day!


----------



## iakat (Mar 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Still haven't received the Test. So I can't report on product quality yet.
> I was hoping to get it today, but hey tomorrow is another day!



Must be there any day now, i'm sure you'll get it these days.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 6, 2012)

have you run it before and what dosage are you going with?  I would say run test low like 150 per week and run primo 600 per week for 10 weeks.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> have you run it before and what dosage are you going with?  I would say run test low like 150 per week and run primo 600 per week for 10 weeks.



I believe hes running oral primo


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> have you run it before and what dosage are you going with?  I would say run test low like 150 per week and run primo 600 per week for 10 weeks.



I prefer to run it at 100mg / day -- thats 700 a week (oral)
However, I do not have enough primo to do this...so I am not quite sure what I am going to do...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Test landed today.
Had a bit of a scare, it got stuck in new york for several days...thought customs was gonna nab it. Then when we got to the post office to pick it up the post office "officer" had to speak with us--needless to say I was ready to run! My heart began pounding. But, turns out they wanted to bitch at us for the dogs being out without a leash.

Anyway, pinned this stuff 5 mins ago. 1ml. Went in smooth.


----------



## iakat (Mar 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Test landed today.
> Had a bit of a scare, it got stuck in new york for several days...thought customs was gonna nab it. Then when we got to the post office to pick it up the post office "officer" had to speak with us--needless to say I was ready to run! My heart began pounding. But, turns out they wanted to bitch at us for the dogs being out without a leash.
> 
> Anyway, pinned this stuff 5 mins ago. 1ml. Went in smooth.



Ready to run?
Great to hear that it was delivered, we're waiting for updates bro.
Did you like the packaging?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

iakat said:


> Ready to run?
> Great to hear that it was delivered, we're waiting for updates bro.
> Did you like the packaging?



Packaging was good. The vials were definitely safe. 

Also, as I said before injection was very smooth. Should be noticing a bit of a pip today / tomorrow.
Have a job interview, hitting the gym after!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Packaging was good. The vials were definitely safe.
> 
> Also, as I said before injection was very smooth. Should be noticing a bit of a pip today / tomorrow.
> Have a job interview, hitting the gym after!



What did you pin? E c p ?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> What did you pin? E c p ?



Sust 350


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 10, 2012)

Am feeling good. Have deadlifts today.
Plan on shooting the Sust 3x a week. a gram a week.


----------



## iakat (Mar 10, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Am feeling good. Have deadlifts today.
> Plan on shooting the Sust 3x a week. a gram a week.



Bro, sust was blood tested and the results showed that there really are 350mgs, so it should give great results.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 10, 2012)

iakat said:


> Bro, sust was blood tested and the results showed that there really are 350mgs, so it should give great results.



Good to know.
I hope so. I feel like my body requires upwards of a gram. Ran Test E at 500 and it was like nothing. Same with at 750.


----------



## iakat (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Good to know.
> I hope so. I feel like my body requires upwards of a gram. Ran Test E at 500 and it was like nothing. Same with at 750.



So you're thinking on raising that?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

iakat said:


> So you're thinking on raising that?



Yeah I am running the Sust at 3 pins a week. Thats 1050mg 

Was pretty excited about the primo, but now not so much. I don't have nearly enough to run a proper cycle of it and would just be wasting my time. 

Everything I have read and been told I need to run it at a minimum of 100/day for 8+ weeks.

And I don't have nearly enough to do that 

I am feeling pretty good from the Sust, first time running it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

Feeling damn good...that is all i have to say.
Lets see how tomorrow goes.
4 pinns in so far.


----------



## iakat (Mar 15, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Feeling damn good...that is all i have to say.
> Lets see how tomorrow goes.
> 4 pinns in so far.



So, how things are going?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 15, 2012)

I want more... I think I am going to up the Dose when I come back from vacation tomorrow or throw in some Tren.
This stuff is very smooth, I am doing 1.3ml (wed) and going again friday.
Haven't seen the strength gains yet but it is early. Again wish I could do the primo but not enough there to bother. 

Have to say I would recommend this Sust blend to anyone who would be interested.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 16, 2012)

Had a rowdy ass session not too long ago 
I.love my life lol


----------



## iakat (Mar 19, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Had a rowdy ass session not too long ago
> I.love my life lol



Bro, what do you say about some pics, before and after?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
Sorry I been gone. I have been in Panama for a week and destroying my body and robbing myself of all my gains. But, it is all good. I have another 10 weeks of sobriety and hard training ahead of me.
I am going to start up the Primo this week. So I will be running the Test + Primo combo. The Primo pills I will run at 6 a day (4 in the morning and 2 preworkout) thats 150mg / day. I will run the Orals until they are gone (which will take about 33 days). After which time I will have some Primo to start pinning. 

I will have some pics up Tuesday.


----------



## iakat (Mar 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Sorry I been gone. I have been in Panama for a week and destroying my body and robbing myself of all my gains. But, it is all good. I have another 10 weeks of sobriety and hard training ahead of me.
> I am going to start up the Primo this week. So I will be running the Test + Primo combo. The Primo pills I will run at 6 a day (4 in the morning and 2 preworkout) thats 150mg / day. I will run the Orals until they are gone (which will take about 33 days). After which time I will have some Primo to start pinning.
> 
> I will have some pics up Tuesday.



can't wait.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 23, 2012)

Decided to start today.
Got my blood work done today also, so if the liver or anything funny comes up I will have to delay cycle but I will only be 4 days in and Primo isn't harsh on the liver so I am not too worried about it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 25, 2012)

Today I do a descent pushup routine,
first workout in a week. Hell been on vacation!


----------



## iakat (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey, it is really cool that you give us all the details of your routine.
Generally it is all clear for lots of people, but when you get details than you find out that you 
do not know so much. I mean i get a lot of new useful info for me thx to your log.
Thx a million bro, and good luck.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 25, 2012)

I do what I can 
As far as pics I can post some that were taken last week. Literally same thing. So we will see how the Primo changes me.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 27, 2012)

i better look significantly better than this by week 4


----------



## iakat (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice, really nice


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah not too bad 
Changed my routine to favor reps.  Also changed my diet 
So those combined with the primo I should see some very nice changes


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 29, 2012)

This rep training is killing me.


----------



## iakat (Mar 30, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> This rep training is killing me.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 3, 2012)

Deadlifts soon, 2nd workout of the day.
Gonna be a terrible terrible experience


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 5, 2012)

All I can say is I really like Primo 

Doing shoulders today. will post a video if the bitch at the gym that forbids it isn't working


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 5, 2012)

Shutouts to NEOMEDS!


----------



## iakat (Apr 5, 2012)

As always bro, great video.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 7, 2012)

... apparently I can't type though
'shut outs' lol
whoops


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 10, 2012)

What are some of your favorite lifts.
Might be trying some new things soon--MIGHT!


----------



## iakat (Apr 17, 2012)

So bro, when are expected some new videos?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

today


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Too fuckin heavy


----------



## iakat (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice haircut. lol


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

iakat said:


> Nice haircut. lol



haha I think it added 5lbs to my lifts... hah


----------



## iakat (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ckcrown84 (May 1, 2012)

Yesterdays chest routine:

Flat Bench:
135lbs - 15
225lbs - 10
315lbs - 10

Drop Sets--flat bench

Drop Set 1: 385lbs - 1 rep --- 345lbs - 3 reps --- 315lbs - 5 reps
Drop Set 2: 375lbs - 1 rep --- 345lbs - 3 reps --- 295lbs - 5 reps

Hammer Strength ISO lateral incline bench
Set 1: 8 45lbs plates (4 each side) 4 reps
Set 2: 6 plates - 7 reps
Set 3: 4 plates - 16 reps

FLy + DB Press superset (40lbs)
10 + 17 press
7 + 15 press
10 + 7 press

Pushups
40
40
25


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 6, 2012)

Ever feel like a god in the weight room?
Thats how I been feeling lately


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Off to the gym
> 330lbs shoulder press is the goal



How'd you go with that? KOS suggested it would be unlikely.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> How'd you go with that? KOS suggested it would be unlikely.



Personally, I don't really care what KOS said. If you have any skepticism of any of my lifts then just watch the videos, I usually have them posted. Also, then you and your little keyboard-lifter friends can make fun 






Have a great day, you tall elite bad ass. I know you can outlift me and outperform me, and you have a bigger dick. its all good brother.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2012)

easy champ. Im not taking a dig at you. An FYI, Ive sen the vids and your lifts out do mine by a long shot


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> easy champ. Im not taking a dig at you. An FYI, Ive sen the vids and your lifts out do mine by a long shot



My bad. I just know how KOS loves to talk shit in AG like a child and it gets old.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 23, 2012)

Well my primo cycle came to a close not too long ago.

i have to say that neomeds has some great Primobolan. i would definitely recommend it to anyone.

also, iakat is extremely helpful, and helps with any confusions or problems that may arise. He and his business definitely get a thumbs up by me1


----------



## iakat (May 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Well my primo cycle came to a close not too long ago.
> 
> i have to say that neomeds has some great Primobolan. i would definitely recommend it to anyone.
> 
> also, iakat is extremely helpful, and helps with any confusions or problems that may arise. He and his business definitely get a thumbs up by me1


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)

strong lift!


----------



## iakat (Jun 2, 2012)

so far, how do you like kalpa bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2012)

the dropset is impressive

foot long arms or not


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the dropset is impressive
> 
> foot long arms or not



Thanks brother, long live the midget!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 5, 2012)

iakat said:


> so far, how do you like kalpa bro?



Definitely give your Kalpa products two thumbs up--I would give more, but I only have two thumbs


----------

